# FF not due till 3/5 w/pink discharge *pics



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

Here we go again...
FF saanen not due till 3/5
noticed last week that her tail was caked w/discharge, thought it was odd, and maybe she aborted.
Decided to wait and see what happened. I know some gals will have funky discharge and some girls will be completely clean throughout their pregnancy. Trying not to freak out too much about it.
Over the weekend she started to develop a little udder and more discharge. Everything is getting loose and it's looking like her belly is dropping. 
OK, still normal even though it's more discharge than I'm used to. Eating and acting normal.

Now today my husband tells me that she had a bit of blood in her discharge.
Now that doesn't sound good, so I go out and check on her and sure enough she has pink discharge.
She ate a little more than half of her food this AM and she looking a little distant.
So now what?

I lost her older sister last year to a torn uterus. She went into labor 8 days early and wasn't dilated. Went in and manually dilate her, but my hands are so small that I don't think I worked on it enough. To make a long horrible short - stuck baby, head turned back, torn uterus, dead doe. 
Not something I ever want to go through or put another animal through again. 
Same breeding, just a year apart.

Her dam is great- freshens with no problem.

Not sure what's going on-can I even do anything here?

Here are some lovely pics - I downsized them but they are still huge.

if they gross you out - sorry


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like an abort to me, if your due date is correct.

If this doe aborts, she would be one that I would do a uterine flush on. Let her pass the afterbirth and before she closes up she'd get a flush (uterine, not vaginal) with about 6cc of oxytetracycline (Biomycin, LA 200 or Oxytet) and 10cc of sterile water.

There's something going on with that doe's kids- either dead, dieing,placenta has detatched, a mummy, or slush.
JMO,
Kaye


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Kaye,
My daughters and I were reading this post and we would like to know what a "mummy" and "slush" are for future reference.

Christina


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mummy is a mummified fetus and slush is well a gross slushy decomposing fetus.


Patty


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Patty.

If you ever see one you'll know exactly what it is.
Kaye


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

YAY!! I love freshening!! This is the first gal to go- not starting out so good. Such a bummer.

I'm sure of her due date. 
She's out there looking dazed and doing a little pushing.
Hopefully she gets them out soon. 

Mummy and slush.......
Ick.
I'm gonna eat now because I don't think I'll be eating dinner.


Thanks for the help.

More questions- 
How long is this supposed to take and if they don't come out by tonight what am I supposed to do?

Shereen


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Go in and get them. WITH GLOVES ON!

Another little tip...but, PLEASE everyone wear gloves when you're handling aborted fetuses/placentas! This is for your safety, just in case! Have this doe kid in a secluded spot away from other goats and if possible away from where your other goats will kid. Dispose of the placenta and fetuses off your property, if possible and *IF you're not having an abortion panel done.*
Kaye


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaye , your welcome

Shereen dont feel to bad my first to kid was a bought as an exposed doe who had no date , no bag to speak of and kidded in minus 29 degrees , didn't try to clean them either . Yep you guest it 2 dead kids.

I keep chanting it has to get better !


Good luck 

Patty

PS when of these weeks I am gonna bug you and take a ride down. if you do not mind.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Geeze this sounds scary! I'm so sorry you have to go through all this! 

On the previous forum I was on I was told that many of those breeders had goats who had bloody dischrage up to a month before kidding and they all kidded with healthy kids! Is this rare, unheard of, why would they have bloody discharge if the kids were okay? or do you think they are mistaking slight discoloration for bloody discharge? I'm by no means arguing here, just trying to learn if there is a circumstance when bloody discharge will present itself or if this is always a means for immediate action...

I have turned kids but never flushed a doe, I just did a round of penicillian on her after I went in- how do you flush them? Should a vet do it? is there a link to an article on here about it? thanks again guys!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

cariboujaguar said:


> I have turned kids but never flushed a doe, I just did a round of penicillian on her after I went in- how do you flush them? Should a vet do it? is there a link to an article on here about it? thanks again guys!


This has been explained and discussed at length. Have you done a search on the forum? Use the search on the left as it is much better than the box on the right.

Uterine flushes are easily done without the assistance of a veterinarian as long as you have some basic equipment.

Bloody discharge in a healthy pregnancy is unlikely.

Sara


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't see the search feature, thanks! I have read through 3 pages on goatkeeping 101 and am still chipping away at it, thanks for the shortcut on searching for specific info! I can't hardly contain all this new info, I'll have to re-read everything a few times! thanks again

and goodluck with this doe  I hope all goes well, have confidence in yourself and your instincts!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think she is aborting, her vuvla certainly doesn't look due to kid right now.

I bet she holds until near her due date and you have something wrong with how a placenta attached and dead kids who are about 1 month premature.

If you do have an abortions this late, it's nearly always when not just a typical delivery, old infection in the uterus from last kidding, but you could smell it, and it wouldn't be this cherry alive blood you are seeing.

There isn't anything you can do except know ahead of time what your local lab wants you to send for answers, placenta etc. You may even be able to get a reading from the fresh exude like is on the tail...it will answer after flushing her with tetracycline, what to give her sytemically and if this is more than just simple coincidence that you have had this happen before.

No goats Ashley have a blood discharge as a normal part of anything. Goats don't have a bloody 'period' like women. Alot of folks answering questions on forums aren't doing anything from what they know....they just parrot what another site says, sadly it's rarely good information. In Sue's article in goatkeeping 101 entitled something like Getting that doe bred...tells you about uterine flushes.

It's why on here you are going to get differing answers from those doing it, Kaye, myself, Tim Pruitt, Sara, Tim with Toggs  and Ken...we tell you first and foremost what we would do if this was happening on our farm from our experience. Vicki


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FF not due till 3/5 w/pink discharge *update*

She aborted. I also didn't think she was going to because her vulva was so tiny and then just a few hours later it tripled in size.
Strong contractions, but she wasn't progressing. 
I went in felt a funky squishy head & of course - arms back. That's when I got hit with the smell. 
She couldn't get them out, I couldn't get them out so I called the vet who thankfully lives 10 min away and he got them out. 
Dead kids are hard to pull. 
They were really stinky too. The whole thing was a mess, but it could of been a lot worse.
She's doing pretty good- considering.
Uterine flush and all that fun stuff.
Poor girl, not a great first for any of us.
I seriously hate freshening.

Thank you for all of your help. As usual, I got excellent advice and learned a lot.
I don't know what I'd do w/o this forum.

And Patty- you have an open invitation. You can see your not so little buck and some of his kids.

Shereen


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

wow I am SO glad I joined here, I wouldn't have worried about bloody discharge in a pregnant doe as long as it was a few weeks from due date and I would have lost my doe!  I am so sorry she lst the kids, but I'm glad the vet could help and she's okay! thankyou for sharing your experience here, you probably just saved one of my does, in the future, so i really appreciate you sharing this experience with us.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

SO sorry to hear she did abort. I hope she continues to do ok.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Shereen. This is one time I am sorry I was right.  That discharge was just not right at any stage of preg.

I hope she cleans good and re-breeds for you. The vet did right.
Sorry again,
Kaye


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

so is clear discharge before kidding okay? and how soon before due date is it okay?


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to breed her again. Being that I had problems with her sister, I don't think this is a coincidence.
I'll find her a nice pet home, her dam is my husband favorite. I think he's more bummed than me, he was really looking forward to a kid out her.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong here- 
I've had a few does with discharge clear, milky, yellow, but NO blood in it throughout their whole entire pregnancy and have had perfectly normal freshening. 
I don't worry too much about discharge.

Thanks again
Shereen


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Shereen, how do you like his kids so far ? His Dad is driving me nuts !



Patty


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

cariboujaguar said:


> so is clear discharge before kidding okay? and how soon before due date is it okay?


Georgia has been having clear/cloudy discharge in middle of Jan. She's due March 12th.
The other two has have a bit of clear discharge off and on this month.


----------



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

Patty,
This was the first gal to "freshen", so......
But I do like him, he's a pleasure to have around, super sweet and gets along w/our other buck. He's has yet to grown into himself, but so far he's all the things I was hoping for- long bodied, nice legs and feet, smaller head than my last buck that threw kids with massive heads, very healthy and completely disease free. What more can you ask for?

Sorry to hear about your first freshening. I hope we got the crappy ones out of the way and it's smooth sailing from here.
Ya right.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well maybe all the rest of our freshenings will be easy peasy .......well one can hope. Glad he is being a good boy.


Patty


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

cariboujaguar said:


> so is clear discharge before kidding okay? and how soon before due date is it okay?


We have a couple that have a clear discharge for over a month before kidding. I look at it as when they are pregnant things open up a little and it is the body's natural way of keeping the vaginal canal clean. We do watch it closely though. Everyday when we feed our does we do a butt check where we walk around their back sides when they are eating to make sure there is nothing going on and no abortions. Management 101 - simple to do - and very effective.  No excuses for it not being done in every herd!
Mary


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Shereen, I'm so sorry! What a sad and yuky way to start! I hope things go better from here on out as well.

I'm guessing the discharge thing wouldn't be too different from humans in pregnancy. Clear is normal. Blood (other than just a little after intercourse--and why would you be breeding your pregnant doe?) is a trip to the ER. I'm finding all sorts of similarities between my pregnant does and myself right now, and do find it hilarious! Glad *I* get to wear clothes!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

What Tim said! A _slight_ discharge of clear or white in the last weeks of preg. is certainly normal. The above color, orange,bloody or copious discharge is time to start worrying.



> I don't think I'm going to breed her again.


Why? If the vet did a uterine flush with drugs, she's cleaned out good and in good health, there's no reason NOT to breed her again. That's why we do uterine flushes and drugs on aborts or uterine infections...to get them cleaned and ready to breed again. It's not a "one strike your out" type of thing. If she's a nice doe, you don't mind carrying her until breeding season and want kids out of her...then by all means breed her again. Another strike against her...yeh, she'd be history here, also. 
heck you're still technically in breeding season. If she cleans good, there's a possiblity she may return to heat in a couple of weeks. Don't mind July kids and a winter milk supply...rebreed her.
Kaye


----------

